# Lost bluetooth and Homelink - Anyone else?



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

Very glitchy serious of software updates. I am in a July build P3D, and had the loss of EAP and auto wiper feature that I had to follow Tesla's instructions on how to reset the ECU which fixed the problem (hard power down with nothing plugged into the USB, and logged out of apps).

On the most recent update 20.2.1 I now lost Homelink and bluetooth. Anyone else have the same issues?

Homelink does not open gate or garage, and you are unable to delete and reprogram remote. When you try and reprogram it just keeps closing out at the initial step (see 



).

Bluetooth - phone is connected, you just cannot get any audio, and other party hears nothing. Re-pairing the phone does not help.

Trying to reset the ECU trick with powering down did not resolve the issue.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

That issue is usually fixed with just a soft reset - hold the two steering wheel buttons until the screen reboots.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you for the the suggestion. I have tried it 5+ times without any fix.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Homelink is just plain messed up in 20.2.1. It will eventually recover by itself, but then it will break again.

The rebooting should fix the Bluetooth issue, though. If it doesn't, reboot the phone next.


----------

